

Startup Failing? You Might Be Asking The Wrong Questions - nate
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3021708/startup-failing-you-might-be-asking-the-wrong-questions

======
morganb180
This is so spot on. Asking questions is completely different than asking good
questions. Conversion Rate Experts, who are pretty much the leaders in
conversion rate optimization, talk about using questions to light up different
areas of a user's motivations and mindset (they call it a psychogram, that's
their branded term).

I like that mental model, because if you think about questions as tools to
illuminate different areas that you are blind to (whether in your business or
customer mindset) you ask different and more insightful questions.

If you want to figure out churn, and you're trying to figure out what you're
blind to with your churn numbers you have a more investigative mind set and
end up with better insights.

They dive more into it here: www.conversion-rate-experts.com/questions/

------
rexreed
Many startup entrepreneurs don't have the experience to even know what
questions to ask or whether they are asking the right questions. Many times
they are solving problems that don't even exist. Any many times the mentors
and investors don't care.

------
jjsz
If a curated, less bloated, startup dictionary like investopedia existed: then
people would learn what to ask.

